# دورة في حساب كميات الحفر والردم في الطرق - إعداد م / حمدان دفع الله هجو



## طوكر (27 مارس 2010)

*دورة في حساب كميات الحفر والردم في الطرق - إعداد م / دفع الله حمدان هجو*

الأخوة الأعزاء

هذه هي دروس الأخ الفاضل جزاه الله عنا كل خير م/ حمدان دفع الله هجو بخصوص حساب كميات الحفر والردم في الطرق وقد أعددتها بصيغة الورد و(PDF) ليتسني للكل تحميلها والإستفادة منها وأرجو أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناته يوم القيامة

هذا هو الملف بصيغة الورد : 
http://0563108319.110mb.com/Highway Quantities.doc

هذا هو الملف بصيغة (PDF) : 
http://0563108319.110mb.com/Highway Quantities.pdf


----------



## bushalison (27 مارس 2010)

كيفية أعداد معادلة تحسب مساحة القطع ومساحة الردم اذا كان المقطع نفسه فيه حفر وردم


----------



## odwan (27 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ورفع قدركم وحفظكم ونفع بكم


----------



## بسيم85 (27 مارس 2010)

مشكور جداً جدّاً يا أستاذ دفع الله ويا أخ طوكر


----------



## علياء على حمدى (28 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## africano800 (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## talan77 (28 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## ali992 (29 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز
**جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (30 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى الفاضل كثيرا ما نستفيد منك اخوك فى الله ناصر


----------



## عبدالله الطاروطى (31 مارس 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود ده


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (31 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## جمال شاور (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لكم على كل ما تقدمه من علم نافع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم 

اخوكم جمال شاور - رئبس قسم المساحة لمشروع سكة الحديد الشمالي- السعودية


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مصطفى كسلا (4 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ابن فضلان (4 مايو 2010)

اللهم اجعلها في ميزانه يوم القيامة


----------



## Ahmed Almoghazy (7 يونيو 2010)

شكراً ، جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## salahiraq1 (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## رماح بدر (8 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (13 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهنس ايمن عدوان


----------



## Geometry (13 يونيو 2010)

تسلم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المساااااح (5 مايو 2011)

نرجو من اخونا العزيز دفع الله ارفاق رابط لملف الاكسل لحساب الكميات للطرف وملف الاكسل لحساب كميات الحفر والردم في الصرف الصحي نظرا لاحتياجي الشديد لهم ... وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## كوردستان (5 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Bayan1989 (5 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## haytham hamdi (5 مايو 2011)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_sabba7 (6 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررر جدا


----------



## مآثري (8 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مآثري (8 مايو 2011)

ارجو ان اضيف ان مناسيب الارض الطبيعة بالنسبة للمقطع العرضي يجب ان تأخذ وفق التغيرات في المقطع العرضي للطريق علي ان لا تقل عن ثلاث نقاط وسط و طرفي الطريق


----------



## مآثري (8 مايو 2011)

بمعني اخر عدد النقاط غير ثابت في جميع المقاطع فهو متغير حسب تغيرات الارض الطبيعية


----------



## بثينة 1984 (8 مايو 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## النيوبرين (29 يونيو 2011)

طوكر قال:


> الأخوة الأعزاء
> 
> هذه هي دروس الأخ الفاضل جزاه الله عنا كل خير م/ حمدان دفع الله هجو بخصوص حساب كميات الحفر والردم في الطرق وقد أعددتها بصيغة الورد و(pdf) ليتسني للكل تحميلها والإستفادة منها وأرجو أن يجعلها في ميزان حسناته يوم القيامة
> 
> ...


أسأل الله العلي القدير؛بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى أن يهبك الخير ويوفقك إليه في الدنيا والآخرة؛أخي دفع الله أكثر الله من أمثالك(أخوك المهندس/وحيد المصري):28:


----------



## نور الجزائرية (29 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
شكرا للاخوين حمدان دفع الله و طوكر على هذا الموضوع 
لكن اخوتي الملفين لم يفتحا معي بسبب انهما غير سليمين حسب الرسالة التي تصلني عند محاولة الفتح 
اذا ممكن رفع الملف بصيغة الورد على الملتقى يكون احسن بالمرفقات 
و بارك الله فيكم .


----------



## searcherj (30 يونيو 2011)

مشكووورررر جدا


----------



## سهيل البابلي (30 يونيو 2011)

الف شكر لصاحب هذا العمل وناشر الموضوع 
اسأل الله التوفيق لهما


----------



## crazy_eng48 (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رضا صبيح (28 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً لك
:20:
​


----------



## Ahmed Elshenbary (28 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## wmfw_sh (30 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خير الجزاء


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (30 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز .. وشكر الله لك على ما فعلت ..


----------



## احمدسامي (6 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله بيكم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## مؤمن حماده (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي


----------



## غاوي علم1 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

لك مني اجمل تحية حب وتقدير لجميع ماقدمته من معلومات جيدة 
اللهم الهمنا علما نافعا ننتفع به


----------



## روني اوسو (9 سبتمبر 2011)

لكل المهتمين كيف يمكن عمل شبكة الاحداثيات xyعلى البلان


----------



## تماضرالناصر (2 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م انس الشباطات (5 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (7 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز والف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng amona (8 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمارحميد (13 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## بولا (16 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samorai32 (26 أبريل 2013)

مشكور على المجهود يا باشمهندس . لكن الظاهر الروابط قدمت وبقت ما شغالةلو تقدر تعيد رفعها تاني تكون ما قصرت . وشكراً جزيلاً


----------



## عاشق السهر (1 مايو 2013)

لم تفتح الروابط ياريت تتكرم وتوضح لي المشكله او تعيد رفعها اكون شاكرا لك


----------



## طوكر (1 مايو 2013)

الملف مرفق في هذه المشاركة ... ومعذرة للتأخير يا شباب بس المشغوليات ... والفضل بعد الله عز وجل في إعداد هذه المذكرة لأخونا الفاضل / المهندس دفع الله حمدان هجو فآمل أن تدعو له جميعا بالخير والبركه


----------



## ahmed fayez abd (26 يوليو 2013)

اشكرك


----------



## bird2010 (27 يوليو 2013)

*مجهود جميل أخي الفاضل جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد فرزات (27 يوليو 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## حمدي شققي (30 يناير 2014)

_جزاك الله كل خير_​


----------



## jameel alkaisi (11 فبراير 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## حكيم الحمادي (17 يناير 2015)

مشكورييييييييييييييييين جدا وممنونين ايضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضضا ويعطيكم الصحه والعافي والسلام


----------



## Eng.fahad asaad (18 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى العبسى (24 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## جمال شاور (21 فبراير 2015)

لك كل التحية والشكر


----------



## halimk (22 فبراير 2015)

جميل


----------



## eng.ghazi (26 فبراير 2015)

:77:


----------



## yaman-ya (6 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## سامح الزمزمى (17 أبريل 2015)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## bilaltaha82 (18 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزيلا و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## wagdisayed1 (18 أبريل 2015)

يا جماعة الخير عايزين شرح لو امكن عن شغل المساحة الميداني في الطرق وانشاء الكباري ويبقي جزاه الله خير


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (19 أبريل 2015)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------



## النوسانى 11 (22 أبريل 2015)

_*جزاك الله خيرا*_​


----------



## eng.3mr al3bad (11 مايو 2015)

الروابط ماتشتغل عندي وش الحل افيدوني


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (19 مايو 2015)

شكررررا تم التنزيل.:28:


----------



## acssafrica (23 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى الفاضل ​
​


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (28 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مظفرمحمدمظفر (4 يوليو 2015)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## ابو قمر التميمي (5 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (6 أغسطس 2015)

مشكوووووور جدا
لكن الرابط لا يفتح لدي


----------

